# First projects



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Totally new to cycling - lockdown. Built my first 2 bikes from scratch over the last few weeks slowly with eBay deals. Some parts are new like tyres tubes and hydraulic brakes, shifters. Most are used parts.

So these are the first 2 i made in the last few weeks. Ive just bought a 3rd mtb frame today as i want to have one road bike, one hybrid and one mtb.

Bike 1 about 8kg, Boardman pro road bike with carbon chainstays and carbon forks. Ultegra wheels. SRAM x9 trigger shifters, SRAM gx rear derailleur, duraace front derailleur. (I.messed up mixing SRAM shifters with a shimano ultegra derailleur initially). Will be switching to shimano shifters with ultegra rear derailleur soon - not happy with the size of current derailleur. Brakes tektro r750 carbon direct Mount. To add/change - toseek carbon handlebar stem seat post and seat. Shimano shifters for ultegra rear derailleur i have. This is my favourite bike.

Bike 2 white Boardman comp. Went cheap with this but made something out of it. It works, just waiting on front 180mm brake disc. Its got the wrong crank right now (SRAM rival), im still tinkering with it.

Bike 3 - frame and bits purchased today. Boardman mtx.

If anyone can tell me anything more about the bikes i have i would really appreciate it.


















I literally got into this a few weeks ago and have decided to stick to Boardman.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Will add more pictures shortly.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Some more pictures. Realised i cant upload full definition so have shrunk the file sizes.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

For reference the grey one has cost about £400 in used parts. The white comp, about £300. Not checked properly yet.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

3rd project below, for the parts alone i couldnt resist. Boardman mtx, suntour ncx forks. This bike has been in an accident where the rear wheel buckled. The frame appears to be OK. Won it on eBay yesterday.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Forks above are actually suntour nex. Researched now and they are crap.

Learning from mistakes as they say !


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Good work, well done!


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Thanks!

4th project, convert a steel framed Claude Butler Urban 100 to electric. Still researching the best way to go about it.

I am quite handy as it is and well tooled up being a plumber, carpenter and qualified electrician contractor. Ive got Bosch 18v power tool batteries (2 x 4amp coolpack and 4 x 1.5amp) which i plan on making a battery pack out of. They are much cheaper than lithium ion bike batteries. Ive also dropped them from height, quite durable on powertools.

Excited!


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

I managed to do 5 bikes whilst on lockdown, the experience really Advanced my skills and kept me sane!


----------



## DSK (8 Jul 2020)

For someone new to cycling this is, simply impressive!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2020)

i think you like boardman`s


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i think you like boardman`s



I remember mine fondly, it was a really nice bike. Paid £200 for it used and sold it for £225 two years later.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

DSK said:


> For someone new to cycling this is, simply impressive!


 
Thanks ! I havent ridden a bike regularly since i was 12. Being handy does help. Am 36 now and really enjoying this for a new hobby.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I managed to do 5 bikes whilst on lockdown, the experience really Advanced my skills and kept me sane!


Brilliant, what did you produce?


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

This is why i have stuck to Boardman. They appear to sell for good prices on ebay as well. I dont plan to sell any yet. Maybe from the 4th bike onwards (wondering if theres anything there in selling custom converted e bicycles.).



Gunk said:


> I remember mine fondly, it was a really nice bike. Paid £200 for it used and sold it for £225 two years later.
> 
> View attachment 534814


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (8 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i think you like boardman`s


I think so too. Name sounded cool. Lol.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Ilikeboardmans said:


> Brilliant, what did you produce?



All old stuff, I’m afraid.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (14 Jul 2020)

Nice^

Gave my favourite bike a clean today  And picked up a third frame today.


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

Nice bike, you’ve got the seat post in the wrong way round, that’s why your seat is a bit too far forward.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (14 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice bike, you’ve got the seat post in the wrong way round, that’s why your seat is a bit too far forward.


Thanks ive been riding it like that for a few weeks, was wondering why the angle too fellt off. Corrected now. Also got a £20 hope seat clamp. Flipping expensive but better than the chunky qr clamp i had.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## Ilikeboardmans (15 Jul 2020)

Weighs 8kg but need to measure properly. I used bathroom scales holding it and without.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (15 Jul 2020)

Toseek carbon seat post, saddle, stem and handlebars. Very tempted... any opinions?


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (15 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice bike, you’ve got the seat post in the wrong way round, that’s why your seat is a bit too far forward.



With 5 bikes how do you decide on which to ride


----------



## Gunk (15 Jul 2020)

Ilikeboardmans said:


> With 5 bikes how do you decide on which to ride



I only kept one of them.






but we do have a lot of bikes!


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (18 Jul 2020)

Ordered some goodies. Had the road bike weighed today - 8.8kg. Not happy. So i ordered some stuff. Will save 120g on saddle, about 100g on tubes.

To be ordered - lightweight tyres.


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jul 2020)

Flipping expensive inner tubes! £12 each! 

Cartridge brakes are a good price though for a pair, only changing one calliper?


----------



## All uphill (18 Jul 2020)

Good work!

Building bikes keeps me sane, too.

😁


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (19 Jul 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Flipping expensive inner tubes! £12 each!
> 
> Cartridge brakes are a good price though for a pair, only changing one calliper?


I have a new pair on the front already, the shop only had one pair available. This order is for the rears...

Done some research on tyres, likely going with pirelli velo tt ones which weigh about 165g each. Still not sure.


----------



## Ilikeboardmans (21 Aug 2020)

Thought i would update. Bike weighed 8.8 or 8.9kg initially. It now weighs bang on 8kg, i need to weigh it again as i have removed another 100 grammes from previous brake levers. Ive done a fair bit to it and will be rebuilding the rear wheel soon. Rim is very worn - but in the mean time i did replace the bearing on rear hub axle, non drive side. Have also switched to 11 speed.








Changes :

Dura ace FD9000 11 speed front derailler






Ultegra r8000 11sp rear derailleur short cage






Xtr 11 speed shifter
New Ultegra 11 speed chain
105 11 speed cassette 11-28







Carbon fibre seat post
Bontrager saddle
Carbon fibre bottle holder
Tektro r720 lightweight brake levers







Dura ace front brake pads.
Bontrager silicone grips.
Titanium black bolts for bottle cages.

I have not reweighed it since the brake levers and titanium nuts were changed so expecting now to be at 7.9kg.

Next to do is an r8000 crank. May just order it from taiwan for £165 brand new. That will take another 100grammes off. Not rushing yet as still need to rebuild the rear wheel with a new clincher rim (ordered and despatched recently).

This new hobby is turning out to be not so cheap...!


----------

